# whoops! were are back here!! camera is up again!



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

I posted this in the kidding korral... Im thinking it should be here!!

I know a lot of people like to watch the cameras... and since I work, I like people watch and let me know what they saw! 

coopcam.no-ip.org

Coop_Cam

Iwatch6

pick one of the 3 option based on what you are viewing on... 


The grey one, Matilda, is due first.. today is 145 for her... the tan, Talia, one is due on the 10th!! 

Matilda has soft ligs, but they aren't gone. other than the staring into space, and talking to her belly, she doesn't have any other signs. there's no discharge from either of them, and I don't feel they are bagging up yet...

this is 2 time for both of them. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I will be watching  Good luck!


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

Appearantly the girls didnt settle when i thought they had... so they have been moved to general population... plus.. theres no snow in the forecast and the tornadoes that hit last week stayed south of us.. so im ok with no being able to watch 24/7

Ive checked ligaments everyday.. and they're still just soft on the one doe. We have no bagging up yet, but all 3 of them are getting bigger teats, which i'm assuming is normal? last year was our first time and they started bagging up like a month before! 

UGH.. come on girls!


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

onder: STILL WAITING! They were with the bucks until the weather got nice, the beginning of feb. the LATEST (145 days) could be July 5th. I also was able to get tests for them. Beginning of March, ones Ptest came back dark blue (= late term?)and then a couple weeks later the others were confirmed. 

2 are back in the delivery pen, since its suppose to rain anyway, the grey one, has had soft ligs for a couple weeks now.. they actually feel like they come and go, and last night she looked like her belly dropped. the other one is her sister, just there for moral support, cause she is showing NO signs. neither of them are starting to fill an udder, although the teats are enlarged, and there appears to be some lose skin back there... excuse the messy tail.. she had some bad stool the other day.


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

STILL waiting! ugh. i've only been penning them up at night, since its so warm here the last few days. Matildas ligs are pretty much non-extisting, most of the time.. I could feel them yesterday morning, but by last night she was soft again.. and her tail was just about parallel with her back. is that what they mean by the tail head raised? 
the tan one, talia, has very firm ligs, but she has been stretching, and pawing for the last couple days. My luck they will go at the same time! 

Daisy, my yearling should be due now, but based on when she was with the buck.. but she was only with him for a month, and they all came out the same time.. so her window is much shorter!


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

i can just about get my fingers around today. and it all feels a little shorter? anyway, i know she give it up eventually... so guesses on numbers?

Im hoping twins from the 2..


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

UM. we are still waiting! at this point i am beginning to think they are just getting fat! I did have tests for all 3 of them that came back positive, tho. they were in with the boys until mid feb. so.. mid july should be the latest right?! they "look" pregnant.. and i have felt the ligs come and go...my husband even witnessed a few obvious contractions a couple days ago, (hes mostly indifferent about the goats, so I was surprised about his "excitement") but none of them have an udder and one is a FF so she should be getting one by now. I've even been letting the bucks in with them, and they show a little interest, but not like the girls are in heat. i guess I will just go with the 20th as the last possible due date and go from there!


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

the first photo is from july 4th.
the second if from the 6th, see how the tan ones belly has dropped... 
then the last is from the 7th. When I loaded up the camera, i thought that was it!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

these are from last night. I am half expecting sychronized labor from these 2!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Any news?

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

They're not even pregnant! Well, one had some bloody discharge a long time ago, so she probably miscarried. I had a lady come do an ultrasound one one and she felt the other 2. 1 was in full on heat while she was here. So try again!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry they weren't pregnant. Hopefully they'll settle next time around!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

That stinks sorry to hear that!

jkgoatfarm.weebly.com 
instagram- jk_farms


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

Ok. We tried again, unintentionally, or absent mindedly again. Once I found out they didn't settle, I let them out with the boys. It wasn't until after I witnessed breeding, that I realized when they would kid! So we're set up with a "cave" and heat lamp if our weather turns cold. 
Anyway, talia would be due the 14th. The other 2 a week or so later. I started checking ligs this week, after they all got a cdt shot and some vit e and selenium. Today the one due first felt like she's softening? Is this normal? It's both of ours second time, but the first one, they came and went for a week... we've still got 3 to get to 145. Thanks!


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, ligs can come and go for a couple of weeks depending on the doe. Good luck!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, softening ligs is normal. Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, I agree.

The girls look good.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I love the fact that you are adjusting what your girls need according to changing due dates. People around me are much more callous. You are awesome.


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

I have one in the birthing pen. Its 10 days early, but when I fed her this morning, she didnt want to eat, but she chugged about 2 gallons of the warm water! She also looked different... like boney.. she had no ligs that I could feel and has dropped. I still think it will be a few more days ( i hope!) but since we are under a winter storm warning here, i didnt want to leave her out.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

So wise. Any way you can let her out from time to time (when you are around of course) so she can move and exercise? This could be a long confinement for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Happy kidding!


----------

